# low space on /home partition



## roelof (Feb 16, 2012)

*H*ello, 

I get this warning very often.

How can I check which things I can delete the best?

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2012)

Since it's in the home directories only you can tell which files can be deleted.


----------



## Crivens (Feb 16, 2012)

I can recommend sysutils/gdmap to find out where the most crud has been piled up.


----------



## monkeyboy (Feb 17, 2012)

I just do a du(1) and see where the big directories are...


----------



## Dies_Irae (Feb 17, 2012)

A good starting point is searching for files bigger than X (for example 100 Mb):
`% find /home -type f -size +100M`

or file older than N days (for example 30 days):
`% find /home -type f -mtime +30`

But none of us knows what you have on your /home partition.

If this is a multi user system, you have two ways:
- the safest (but slowest) way is to ask the other users to delete something
- the fastest (and funniest) way is using the two previous find(1) commands and delete without warning ï¿½e


----------



## fluca1978 (Feb 20, 2012)

Moreover, once you have gained some more space, and assuming this is a multi-user system, you can set up quotas to avoid users consuming all the space the system has.


----------

